#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  [Opinião] APC 5M-90

## EvertonLuigi

Olá pessoal,

Estou com uma dúvida.
Estou querendo montar 1 AP com APC 5M-90 ou ROCKET M5 com BASE 17-90

o que vocês tem a dizer referente ao APC 5M-90 da intelbras ?

OBS: não irei utilizar protocolo proprietário, e a maioria dos clientes será LOCO M5.

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## pazini

Vai de Rocket M5 concerteza. Tenho duas APC 5M 90 e nunca fico tranquilo com essas antenas sempre tem cliente me ligando. Fora a incompabilidade com antenas de outras marcas, muito ruim, tem q ficar configurando. Tenho uma outra torre um bullet m5 + basestation funciona perfeitamente, compatibilidade com qualquer antena de qualquer marcar, sem frescura. Vou ter que colocar mais um AP nessa torre e vou de Rocket M5 + basestation. Experiencia própria. Ta lançado o desafio...

----------


## fabiovs1979

a intelbras ainda esta longe de ser comparada com a ubiquiti, falaram q iria chegar ao mercado para competir, esta longe de ser uma ubiquiti, prefiro o Rocket M5.

----------


## emilidani

Nao duvide, vai de Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik!!!! O AP e os clientes tyem que ser da mesma marca para poder funcionar 100% com TDMA!!!!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

pazini, Bom dia!

Podemos lhe ajudar, por qual motivo seus clientes estão ligando?

----------


## pazini

> pazini, Bom dia!
> 
> Podemos lhe ajudar, por qual motivo seus clientes estão ligando?


Boa Tarde, seguinte eu já tinha feito uma reclamação antes e ate uma pessoa do suporte técnico intelbras me ligou e mecheu nas configurações do meu APC 5M 90 e também em algumas antenas de alguns clientes wom 5000.
O que acontece é seguinte clientes me ligam que a internet esta lenta, o que eu faço reiniciou a antena do cliente wom 5000 e voltar a funcionar normal, só que tem vez que não consigo acessar a antena do cliente ai tenho que reiniciar a APC 5M 90, e tudo volta a normalidade. Lembrando uso na minha rede 95% wom 5000 e isso só esta acontecendo nas que estão conectadas no APC 5m 90, quem esta conectado no bullet m5 e na nanoloco m5 isso não acontece de ter que fica reiniciando.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa Tarde, seguinte eu já tinha feito uma reclamação antes e ate uma pessoa do suporte técnico intelbras me ligou e mecheu nas configurações do meu APC 5M 90 e também em algumas antenas de alguns clientes wom 5000.
> O que acontece é seguinte clientes me ligam que a internet esta lenta, o que eu faço reiniciou a antena do cliente wom 5000 e voltar a funcionar normal, só que tem vez que não consigo acessar a antena do cliente ai tenho que reiniciar a APC 5M 90, e tudo volta a normalidade. Lembrando uso na minha rede 95% wom 5000 e isso só esta acontecendo nas que estão conectadas no APC 5m 90, quem esta conectado no bullet m5 e na nanoloco m5 isso não acontece de ter que fica reiniciando.



Certo, necessito de alguns dados para verificar seu registro. Solicitarei via Inbox.

----------


## tiagocaus

> Certo, necessito de alguns dados para verificar seu registro. Solicitarei via Inbox.


 @*Suporte Intelbras*, seria muito interessante colocar o resultando final das reclamações, traz muito mais credibilidade para quem esta na dúvida como eu, centenas!

Ficar conversando via inbox não mostra nada, se resolveu ou continua no mesmo.

Qual foi o resultado desse cliente?


Quero muito montar toda minha rede usando intelbras, mas falta um pouco mais de confiabilidade.


Fico no aguardo.

----------


## 1929

Pazini, enquanto o Suporte da Intelbrás lhe atende uma pergunta que me surgiu.
Você disse que não acontece com clientes WOM e AP bullet. Com certeza estes não estão usando protocolo TDMA.
E nos outros casos, está usando TDMA? 
Eu não sei como é a configuração do tdma no Intelbrás, mas no Mikrotik, o NV2 é muito sensível... às vezes o default não resolve. Tem que rever os parâmetros e daí normaliza.
Pode ser que não tenha nada a ver, mas como você disse que só acontece com estes, eu fiquei encucado com esta pergunta.

----------


## pazini

Bom dia Daemon, não estou usando nenhum protocolo proprietário em nenhum dos equipamentos. Saiu a versão 4.1 para as wom, vou começar a testar. Conversei com suporte Intelbras ontem, me pediu para eu regular o sinal dos clientes para todos fiquem na faixa de -60 ate -70, podemos considerar esses valores um pouco menos e um pouco a mais, também me pediram para mudar a criptografia da senha para AES porque esta em TKIP, qualquer novidade irei atualizando aqui no fórum.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, seria muito interessante colocar o resultando final das reclamações, traz muito mais credibilidade para quem esta na dúvida como eu, centenas!
> 
> Ficar conversando via inbox não mostra nada, se resolveu ou continua no mesmo.
> 
> Qual foi o resultado desse cliente?
> 
> 
> Quero muito montar toda minha rede usando intelbras, mas falta um pouco mais de confiabilidade.
> 
> ...


 tiagocaus,Bom dia!
Via Inbox, só solicitamos os dados dos clientes para podermos entrar em contato. Dúvidas e programações, informamos no próprio post ou em nossos canais de suporte técnico.https://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico


No caso desse cliente, entramos em contato e o cliente informou que a base tem visada prejudicada por causa de algumas árvores.
Acessamos um dos seus equipamentos e orientamos ajustes de modulação, potência , BA window size e criptografia AES.
Entre os 29 clientes que estão conectados na base, a maioria deles estão com -50dBm e os clientes com visada obstruída estão em média de -75dBm, 
com latência alta e quedas constantes.
Indicamos o cliente que diminua a potência nos clientes que possuem visada e coloque uma haste para melhorar o sinal dos clientes sem visada.

O cliente irá testar e retornara caso necessário!

Abraços
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## tiagocaus

@*Suporte Intelbras*, fantastico!
Aconselho sempre a dar esse feedback aqui, assim da para entender que NÃO É UM PROBLEMA DO EQUIPAMENTO, mas sim um PEQUENO ERRO NA EXECUÇÃO DO PROJETO.

Eu particularmente fiquei bem contente e mais motivado a usar intelbras.

Faça isso com todos que for ajudando.

----------


## 1929

Então, o grande objetivo é este mesmo, nivelar o melhor possível entre o melhor cliente e o pior... Cliente gritando no AP com sinal forte também atrapalha

Sem comparar, mas já comparando, como diria o Jô Soares, é quase o mesmo princípio do lençol digital do Gilvan.... ( para quem acompanhou na época o debate)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Tenho poucos clientes, mais a poucos dias comecei a testar as wom 5000 mimo(Beta 5.4-2) com as APC-5M-90+ usando ipoll.

Como to começando agora, estou dando uma chance para fazer uma rede toda intelbras usando wom 5000 mimo até 1,5km e apc-5m-18+ até 3km e até agora estou muito satisfeito.

Uma wom 5000 mimo com firmeware novo a mais ou menos 900metros da torre e sem muita visão limpa (Não deu pra ver a visada, devido a localidade e o acesso onde tivemos que por a antena, instalamos só olhando no painel mesmo como ficaria o sinal) Porém ficou boa.

Obs.: Nossa torre não tem muita altura, só tem 17 metros e como aqui o terreno é muito irregular e tem muitas árvores as vezes complica a instalação.

Usamos MCS12 na torre e MCS9 nos clientes. Esse cliente está com 15dm de potência no rádio e com ack em 1100 metros.

Na CPE:
http://prntscr.com/872hi2

Na Torre:
http://prntscr.com/872ilu

Ping no MK com 1500:
http://prntscr.com/872k4s

----------


## rimaraujo

Feche os Olhos e vai de Intelbras.
Aqui montei uma rede de 2 mil KM com Intelbras APC-5M para atender uma Entidade Federal,
Claro não descarte uma boa antena..

----------


## pazini

Ola amigo tiagocaus, o que o suporte intelbras relatou acima esta corretamente certo, inclusive que agradecer o suporte por ter me ligado e me ajudado e melhorar minha rede intelbras, onde realmente tive um bom aproveitamento da questão de melhorar o ccq das antenas com 5000. Mas esquecerem de dizer que o suporte intelbras alterou algumas configurações de um cliente wom 5000 com visada perfeita e com 300 metros de distancia, onde esse meu cliente estava conectado na torre APC 5M90 funcionando normal, mas depois que o suporte mecher na antena do cliente e reiniciou para modificar as configurações, meu cliente nao conectada mais na torre e o suporte não me soube explicar o porque. Passadas algumas horas o cliente me ligou informando que estava sem internet, pedi para ele desligar tudo e religar apos uns 30 segundos, mesmo assim nao resolveu, ai tive que ir ate a casa do cliente, acessar a wom 5000 pelo ip dela no navegador, ir ate a aba sistema e clicar no botao reiniciar, pronto o cliente voltou a funcionar normal.
Lembrando que possuo um bullet m5 hp + painel setorial, tenho clientes com visada prejudica e uso as mesmas configurações do bullet igual da APC 5M90.
No bullet nunca tive esse tipo de problema. E ainda uso a grande maioria no bullet atenas wom 5000 conectadas nele, e no APC 5M 90 somente antenas wom 5000.
Wom 5000 mimo não acontece esse tipo de problema que relatei no post anterior.

----------


## Akintek

Porque diabos iriam acessar um cliente seu pra alterar configurações se estava funcionando normalmente ?

----------


## pazini

Akintek, você fez uma ótima pergunta, talvez o suporte intelbras queira se pronunciar, e assim tiram a nossa dúvida.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Sim amigos @*pazini* e @*Akintek*, podemos esclarecer.

O rádio que estava a 300m da torre estava configurado com potência máxima (28dBm), fazendo com que a base recebesse em torno de -45dBm, assim prejudicando outros clientes que estavam sem visada e/ou com distâncias maiores.
Além do ajuste de potência, foram feitos ajustes de modulação e BA window size, o que é comum para melhoria de desempenho. Vale lembrar que nem sempre o cliente que está com um sinal forte na torre está perfeito, este cliente provavelmente irá “atrapalhar” os outros que estão com o sinal razoável. Realmente, durante o acesso um dos clientes não retornou e não foi possível diagnosticar o motivo, entretanto, isto foi exceção e pedimos desculpas pela inconveniência. Caso persistam com dúvidas, estamos à disposição.

Abraço
Equipe Intelbras

----------

